# Prince pooping inside but peeing outside problem



## AshleyandPrince (Sep 30, 2012)

Please help me!!! I need something that works asap!!!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't keep him out of your sight  I think that's the simple mistake a lot of new puppy owners make... They let the puppy be free at home and if you get distracted/busy with something for just a second, that's enough for them to go potty accidentally... I'm not an expert, and you will probably get other answers, but here is what I would recommend from what I've heard at the trainer's and my experience with my puppy. 
You should try crate training, and he should only be out of his crate when you are going to be holding him, playing with him, or taking him out to potty. The crate should be only big enough for him to turn around inside, but not big enough for him to go potty on one side and sleep on the other (what I did was get a comfortable size crate and filled it with stuffed animals on the inside around the sides. Whenever you're going to cook, read a book, watch tv, just put the puppy in a crate. Let your puppy outside every 30 minutes or one hour depending how old your puppy is.. And let him take his time outside for about 15 minutes, if he doesn't potty, then back to the crate. A puppy should not run free in the house, unless your going to keep your eye on him every single second. And when he does go "poop" outside, make sure to give him a treat and praise him. Goodluck


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------

